# Model C Clutch Setting........



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I have the Eel torque wrench adapter and an inch pound torque wrench. What is the proper procedure for setting the two screws on the clutch ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hook it up to the Model C and run it in forward and hold on tight to the torque wrench.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Hook it up to the Model C and run it in forward and hold on tight to the torque wrench.




:blink:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Will said:


> Hook it up to the Model C and run it in forward and hold on tight to the torque wrench.


 
Can you make a video of this procedure for clarification please.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Funny how nobody on the 3 main forums seems to know the proper procedure. Eel doesn't even have instructions


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Can you make a video of this procedure for clarification please.


 Preferably with Ambulances and EMT's standing by.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Take the hand switch in one hand. Hold the torque wrench to the shaft in the other hand. Engage the hand switch and read the setting on the torque wrench. It's that simple.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Take the hand switch in one hand. Hold the torque wrench to the shaft in the other hand. Engage the hand switch and read the setting on the torque wrench. It's that simple.



You gotta be kidding me


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I have the Eel torque wrench adapter and an inch pound torque wrench. What is the proper procedure for setting the two screws on the clutch ?


According to Electric Eel the instructions came with the adapter. You may want to adjust it to where it feels good and then check the torque setting. Rather than doing it while it is turning, unplug the machine. If you need more increase it, if you want less decrease it.

Mark.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> According to Electric Eel the instructions came with the adapter. You may want to adjust it to where it feels good and then check the torque setting. Rather than doing it while it is turning, unplug the machine. If you need more increase it, if you want less decrease it.
> 
> Mark.




Yes the Model C manual says the instructions come with the adapter but they didn't come with mine and when I called Eel they told me there isn't anything written up on the procedure. He told me he was going to get something written up and e-mail it to me but it's been 2 weeks and nothing.

There are two adjusting screws and I'm also wondering how to know when they are balanced, equal pressure on each side/screw.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Yes the Model C manual says the instructions come with the adapter but they didn't come with mine and when I called Eel they told me there isn't anything written up on the procedure. He told me he was going to get something written up and e-mail it to me but it's been 2 weeks and nothing.
> 
> There are two adjusting screws and I'm also wondering how to know when they are balanced, equal pressure on each side/screw.


I've never owned one but the manual says to loosen them equal amounts. I would turn each screw a full turn until you get close to where you want. From there do 1/2 turns until you dial it in. If you are worried about whether it is "balanced" now, back the screws out all the way and run them back in at equal turns.

Mark


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> I've never owned one but the manual says to loosen them equal amounts. I would turn each screw a full turn until you get close to where you want. From there do 1/2 turns until you dial it in. If you are worried about whether it is "balanced" now, back the screws out all the way and run them back in at equal turns.
> 
> Mark



jhplumbing says the adjustment can be very sensitive and that's why I bought the torque wrench and adapter. I want to know exactly where I'm at. Going to call Eel again when I get some free time.



"I have a 1hp eel, i adjusted the clutch just a bit, maybe 1/2 a turn on the screws and i broke 4 cables!! the only thing holding the cables together was the innercore. I set it back to 100 pounds and it works perfect! be careful!!"


http://draincleaningforum.com/showthread.php?2883-Model-C-Clutch-Setting........


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Yes the Model C manual says the instructions come with the adapter but they didn't come with mine and when I called Eel they told me there isn't anything written up on the procedure. He told me he was going to get something written up and e-mail it to me but it's been 2 weeks and nothing.
> 
> There are two adjusting screws and I'm also wondering how to know when they are balanced, equal pressure on each side/screw.


Call AJ Coleman and talk to Marvin, he will be more than heppy to tell you how to do it.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Yes the Model C manual says the instructions come with the adapter but they didn't come with mine and when I called Eel they told me there isn't anything written up on the procedure. He told me he was going to get something written up and e-mail it to me but it's been 2 weeks and nothing.
> 
> There are two adjusting screws and I'm also wondering how to know when they are balanced, equal pressure on each side/screw.


If you go by what TUN says, once you have it to where it "feels good", set your torque wrench low, and increase gradually to the point where the screw turns slightly before it clicks. If the other screw clicks before it turns, you'll have to go higher with the first one.

I sometimes have trouble articulating what I want to say... You picking up what I'm putting down?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

U666A said:


> If you go by what TUN says, once you have it to where it "feels good", set your torque wrench low, and increase gradually to the point where the screw turns slightly before it clicks. If the other screw clicks before it turns, you'll have to go higher with the first one.
> 
> I sometimes have trouble articulating what I want to say... You picking up what I'm putting down?


He is trying to torque the output shaft which is done by tightening the two screws. However, the same principals should apply. If the torque on the shaft is too high, then turn the screws equally. If it is to low reverse the process.

Mark


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> He is trying to torque the output shaft which is done by tightening the two screws. However, the same principals should apply. If the torque on the shaft is too high, then turn the screws equally. If it is to low reverse the process.
> 
> Mark


I get what you're saying Mark, although I've never seen the machine. He definitely should torque to the man's specs, but in the meantime, if he just wants to ensure that they are equal, my method should work... I think. Am I incorrect or missing something?

No sarcasm expressed or implied, am I missing the point altogether?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

U666A said:


> I get what you're saying Mark, although I've never seen the machine. He definitely should torque to the man's specs, but in the meantime, if he just wants to ensure that they are equal, my method should work... I think. Am I incorrect or missing something?
> 
> No sarcasm expressed or implied, am I missing the point altogether?




The torque is not measured on the two adjusting screws on the clutch it is measured on the output/drive shaft of the machine.

I also understand what you are saying.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> The torque is not measured on the two adjusting screws on the clutch it is measured on the output/drive shaft of the machine.
> 
> I also understand what you are saying.


I see now, thank you for clearing that up, AT.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AssTyme,

I wasn't joking. Hook the wrench up to the shaft. Hit the switch and you can read the torque setting. Takes like 5 seconds....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will was correct :yes:


----------

